# Other means of advertising?



## elenawing (Jun 28, 2011)

Currently I use project wonderful whenever I have a bit of spare cash, and it's working wonders, especially now I have a few places I know seem to attract the same readership as for my comic.

I was just wondering, more out of curiosity rather than need, if there were any other advertising systems out there that people have found work well in regards to webcomics? 

Other than word of mouth of course


----------



## Taralack (Jun 29, 2011)

How's project wonderful working out? I've considered putting out a bit of paid advertising for my own.


----------



## elenawing (Jun 29, 2011)

toraneko - I've personally found it very useful. It takes a bit of head turning to understand the system, but once you understand it it's very simple. I would say definitely research who you'd want to advertise with though. For example, if you've got a gritty realism comic, then I doubt you'd want to advertise on housepets (or maybe you're a rebel!).

But yes been VERY happy with it so far, and there's no worries about accidentally ending up $100s out of pocket, because you add the money manually to your PW account.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 29, 2011)

Depending on where you host your comic, if the place has a forum you should check and see if there is a "pimp your comic" type thread somewhere. I bump the posts for my comic every month on Smackjeeves and Drunkduck.


----------



## elenawing (Jun 29, 2011)

I used to bump on the drunkduck forum when I updated. But the thread for it is populated by the EXACT same people. I don't know how many times I can rate another simply terrible comic update in a nice paragraph, only for someone to come along and be like " ..heh. OMG LOOK AT MY COMIIIC"

but I guess that is the interwebs 

Regarding smackjeeves, I KEEP getting malware warnings from there which stopped me updating on there. Is it still an issue?


----------



## Taralack (Jun 29, 2011)

elenawing said:


> Regarding smackjeeves, I KEEP getting malware warnings from there which stopped me updating on there. Is it still an issue?




My main comic site is hosted on Smackjeeves, and I've never had any problems from them at all.


----------



## elenawing (Jun 29, 2011)

so confusing! Maybe it's just Chrome that's getting all uppity about it.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 30, 2011)

wilaimsjacks said:


> Advertising is very much necessary for the permotion of the business, it is also help for the sale of good and services, people use different method of advertising, other methods of advertising which are very effective newspaper, TV, Internet and many other.


 
Um thanks for the clarification.  Me thinks this is a bot.


----------



## elenawing (Jun 30, 2011)

Hehe I assumed so too, had an amazing retort, and then was like "Oh damn, bot :T "


----------



## not-fun (Jul 11, 2011)

PW is awesome, it's like the best thing that happened to webcomics since the internet.

i've tried a few other advertisers and promotion methods and i guess i'll hafta give my impressions.

deviantart ads: you...don't get much. a lot of views, but very few click-throughs. part of this is the nature of deviantart. they'd rather sell you their t-shirts and their corporate sponsors than other users' small-time websites. i'd avoid it, it wasn't really worth the money. also i think a lot of people just use adblock on DA.

furaffinity: oddly responsive to webcomics! you get a lot of clickthroughs and generally wind up with a lot of long term readers. it's a pretty good deal, though since you don't get any money BACK (as you can with PW) you could wind up spending a lot depending on how long you want your ad to run.

ads on other webcomics: some webcomics don't use PW but use a flat rate fee for advertising with them. the result is mixed. generally you will get a lot of click-throughs because these advertisers are usually the same guy every time and so new ads are fresh and welcome. but you need to be careful that the site has a large readerbase to begin with or you'll get nothing at all.

google ads: i dunno, i didn't find them that great. i think people just have adblock on for google ads, so nobody clicks through.

tagging your updates on sites like tumblr & twitter: this honestly works pretty well. the #webcomics hashtag on twitter gets a lot of surfers/wander-ins. not a TON, but it's a free way of promoting your comic. you'll also occassionally get retweets or promos from other webcomic feeds. 

post reddits for your pages: reddit welcomes you to do this if you own a webcomic. you may not get much response unless your comic is humor based, though. epic stories tend to only confused redditors, because they really can't be arsed to go back and read the previous events. you will get a few readers and clickthroughs, and it is free, but just be aware of the fact that redditors in /webcomics/ aren't much more intelligent than the average /b/tard most of the time...

you can TRY joining comic collectives, but i can't say those really bring in that much traffic. the theory is sound, but the collectives themselves don't attract much web traffic. if a bunch of other sites in the collective stop updating (like, say, sage comics) you'll essentially be stuck carrying their dead weight on your layout.

listing your comic on comic websites helps bring in readers too, especially if you have it set up so that when you update the websites all know about it (most keep a 'recently updated' list and people will just browse on in). onlinecomics.net goes down a lot but has a big user base, the belfry is probably one of the most stable, piperka isn't too shabby either.

also consider submitting your comic to webcomic review sites. while you might get a bad review, people will still click the link and check your comic out. also, if you get a bad review, you can take the critique from the review and work towards creating a better comic. :B

so yeah that's my two cents on the subject.


----------



## elenawing (Jul 13, 2011)

fff not-fun you are a godsend. Thanks for all the info, was exactly what I was looking for <3


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 13, 2011)

elenawing said:


> fff not-fun you are a godsend. Thanks for all the info, was exactly what I was looking for <3


 
not-fun is like spiderman but without powers

he is your friendly, neighborhood comic artist here to give you all the tips you need


----------



## elenawing (Jul 14, 2011)

All he needs is a catchy show tune


----------



## not-fun (Jul 15, 2011)

you mean like this?

i was going to go with something from a real musical but this DESERVES to be a real musical.


----------

